# SoulJahRita



## PrisMiQue (Jul 14, 2016)

it's the drive that gets you there 

Painting I worked on today


----------



## Mankini (Jul 14, 2016)

this ones my new favorite. you keep improving and refining your prismique. oops i meant, "technique" lol!!!


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Jul 14, 2016)

Is that that girl's name? That name is FLY


----------



## PrisMiQue (Jul 19, 2016)

Buffalo said:


> Is that that girl's name? That name is FLY


 
Yah it is! Lol she be one fly chica!


----------



## Mankini (Jul 19, 2016)

fly? i dunno i prefer moths or butterflies.


----------

